# Flight Deck 6500 v. 6501 v. 6502



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Hello, its been awhile since I posted (ok, 2 YEARS to be exact, but who's counting?) ;-)

My questions are hopefully fairly simple but I can't seem to find a straight answer on the web (or the search) for these questions:


Are the following all TRUE?
--------------------------
1. 6500 seems to have the battery issues and they've been ironed out by the 6502.
2. None of these models support AM/PM time; only 24 mode.
3. FD Auto-on requires the user to first push the 'on' button to come out of sleep then it works as expected whenever you stop during your ride.
4. Regardless of whether you opt for the wired or wireless version, you're limited to hooking the sensor to the front wheel which sucks if you want to hook the sensor to the back wheel in order to have cadence available while on a trainer.

In addition:
------------------
Other than the color of the head unit & support for the new 10sp DA, what else is different between 6501 and 6502? Should I opt for the cheaper 6501 & be done with it?

Why doesn't ShimanoUSA have the 6502 on their website?

Whats the least expensive computer w/ cadence that you can connect to the rear wheel?

How difficult is installation including the fact I have to swap the '2 button Ultegra hood' for the 2 '1 button hoods'? Will I end up insane and down at my local bikeshop?

Lickbikes.com has the 6502 for $38.99 & the wireless harness for $59 with $6 shipping. Does anyone know of anything cheaper on the net?

THANK YOU! Sorry to be such an information sucker. I really did try to do my homework on this before posting.


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

The only difference between the two button and one button models is the wire harness and the brake lever hoods. Either 9-speed wire harness will work with either head. Installation is pretty straight forward. I think that it works best if you install the handlebar mount first and route the wires in their various directions from there.

For rear wheel pick up, the Cateye Astrale seems to be the clear bang for the buck winner.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

I can't answer all of your questions, but I do have both a 6500 (wired) and 6501 (wireless). I've had zero issues with the 6500 as far as the battery is concerned...so I don't know what the issue is/was. I'm not sure if the 6500 was updated since I purchased my unit several years ago, but there are a few differences (other than the 1/2 button hood configuration). The 6501 has a gear tooth indicator and can handle information for more than one bike. I use different cassettes so this feature is helpful and eliminates the need to program different gear tooth schemes into the unit each time I swap out a cassette (otherwise your vitrual cadence will be off).

You are correct regarding the FD function. On the 6501, there is a button underneath to "wake up" the unit. On the 6500, you just press a function or switch a gear and it wakes up.

Yes, front wheel sensor only. I have a trainer with an integrated computer unit so this was not an issue for me. On rollers there is no issue.

Yes, only 24hr time.

I think the price you are quoting above is pretty good.

There are other wireless cadence units if you search around. Usually the cadence is an add-on. Check the usual suspects. FWIW, the benefit is you will get a "real" cadence vs. virtual...not a big issue with me since cadence only matters when I'm pedaling.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

*Thank you*

So that still leaves me a bit confused on the 6501 v. 6502. Especially when I can't find the 6502 on Shimano's own site.

So, from what I've gathered, here's the diff:

6501 - silver color
6502 - grayish silver colr
6501 - up to 9 gear bubble graphics
6502 - up to 10 gear bubbles graphics

That seems to be about the only differences I can find between these 2 head units.

As far as the cables go; will both the wired & wireless kits work w/ 6502? I seem to only find the 6502 mated with the wireless harness kit.

It also appears based on the earlier comment that both the 6501 & 6502 require the updated '1 button per harness' configuration regardless of whether you opt for the wired or wireless harness. Is that correct?

Why is this information so hard to dig up? I did find one fairly decent resource here:

http://www.branfordbike.com/computer/comp6.html


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

My guess is that the 6502 is so new Shimano North America hasn't even updated their website. I don't have DA10, so I haven't kept up with the latest and greatest, but it wouldn't surprise me if the website was not 100% up to date (I haven't checked myself). As to the button configuration, I'm not 100% sure, but I do know that Shimano went with the single button on each hood with the introduction of the 6501. I don't know whether its reverse compatible but a reputable LBS or e-tailer would know for sure.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

CHT said:


> My guess is that the 6502 is so new Shimano North America hasn't even updated their website. I don't have DA10, so I haven't kept up with the latest and greatest, but it wouldn't surprise me if the website was not 100% up to date (I haven't checked myself). As to the button configuration, I'm not 100% sure, but I do know that Shimano went with the single button on each hood with the introduction of the 6501. I don't know whether its reverse compatible but a reputable LBS or e-tailer would know for sure.


You will probably be buying a SC-6504 before Shimano updates their web site.

TF


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

*You know...*

...all Shimano needs is some legitimate components...or better yet a big name in cycling out there to help push their gear & maybe they'll have some funds to pay to keep their site up to date. ;-)


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

*Eureka*

Think I found it here:



> SC-6502
> 
> Same features as current Flight Deck, but with 10, 9 and 8-speed compatibility. The SM-6502 also comes in a new color.
> 
> The new SM-SC70 wireless mount harness kit is available.


From one of Shimano's many 'derivative sites':

http://www.dura-ace.com/publish/content/duraace/en/home/the_product0/shifting.html


----------

